# Sharjah`s Roundabouts



## djstorm1987 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have become pretty familiar with the roundabout rules here in the UAE but am very confused on the ones here in Sharjah. It seems like a common thing to see a 2 lane road entering a 3 lane roundabout and then exiting on a 2 lane road again. I know that to make a U-Turn or left turn you have to take the innermost lane of the roundabout and to make a right turn you have to take the outer most lane on the roundabout but what if you wanted to go straight? I know that you can use the middle lane but what other lane can I use? Just want to make sure that I`m following the proper rules here even though I`ve noticed that most people around here don`t. Also what lane do you take to exit on the roundabout when going straight? 

Below is a google map picture of what I`m talking about. Hope I didn`t confuse anyone and thanks in advance for your answers 

https://www.google.ae/maps/@25.3000...j_N2GoRSoaQ7V41-qA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Roundabouts are very simple here.
You can use any lane to go in any direction out of a roundabout!
Cheers
Steve


----------

